
Facebook may charge users to remove ads, patent application reveals - iProject
http://gigaom.com/2013/03/05/facebook-paid-profile-personalization-patent/
======
throwaway420
Paying to remove ads is not only obvious, but there is loads of prior art on
this.

Personalizing a profile has been around a long time as well - MySpace allowed
you to do that and display which friends were featured on your profile, as
just one example.

Just quickly scanning this, I don't see anything that even comes close to
meritting a patent even by the bizarrely broken standards of the horrible
patent system.

